# Trailer/car Accident



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

As we were returning home from our 5 day beach trip today, we came upon this accident where a truck and TT were making a right hand turn at the signal and the little car obviously did not wait to see if the trailer was turning or going straight. Notice how the car is up on the sidewalk









We were sitting waiting to get up closer and I realized my camera was behind me in the Outback! All I could think of was Photo Op for Outbackers.com, then I realized I had my cell phone









Not sure if the TV/TT combo had his right signal on or not...
If not, who would be at fault??
All I kept thinking was thank goodness we were behind that, it could have been us with a Honda stuck in the side of our Roo this afternoon, cause that's where we turned right to come home...it was kind of a sharp turn with a tow truck, car, tv and tt in the way









Drive carefully everyone!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe it's just the angle but the lane the car is in does not appear to be an actual traffic lane. Maybe like a bike lane or something. If this is the case, he was where he was not supposed to be and the RV has right-of-way.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

A lesson to the trailer tower there. When needing to make a tight right hand turn like that one, wait till the last second and put the truck in the left lane, while leaving most of the trailer in the right lane... This announces to other drivers you are making a turn.. This also protects that right lane so cars wont get up beside the trailer. Us truckers use this method pretty successfully. It is called a keyhole turn.

People pay lil attention... they always asume if a trailer is in the left lane it is not making a turn to the right..

Always try to keep that right lane full with a trailer, while the truck is in the left lane.. The trailer will track pretty close to the truck while making the turn.. So the trailer only gets into part of the left lane just for a second while making the turn..

As a trucker I would not be charged for that accident legally... My company would charge me with a preventable accident in that pic cause the trailer is in the left lane.. A preventable accident prevents getting many new jobs in trucking.

My feeling is this accident has equal fault with the trailer tower and the car..Im sure the car got the ticket.. The trailer tower could have prevented it though with some planning before making his turn.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> Maybe it's just the angle but the lane the car is in does not appear to be an actual traffic lane. Maybe like a bike lane or something. If this is the case, he was where he was not supposed to be and the RV has right-of-way.


Your right...that motorcycle appears to fill up that lane.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually its simple --

Whichever one has the better lawyer wins ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Actually its simple --
> 
> Whichever one has the better lawyer wins ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yes, the small lane with the broken lines is a bike lane, not a traffic lane


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

As someone else who drives a truck, I am used to people trying to sneak by you on the right. If they were paying attention, they would figure out you are turning. I keep an almost constant look at my right mirrors when making turns like that!

Walter


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Actually its simple --
> 
> Whichever one has the better lawyer wins ...


there are probably 4 or 5 lawyers parked behind the motorcycle just out of the picture


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Actually its simple --
> 
> Whichever one has the better lawyer wins ...


there are probably 4 or 5 lawyers parked behind the motorcycle just out of the picture








[/quote]

Actually, the lawyer is the guy standing to the right of the woman in the green shirt.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Bummer. looks like the car is where it shouldnt be. I wonder if the TT had its signals on.

BTW, what kind of trees are those? more snow expected here tomorrow....


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep, A bike lane not a traffic lane. I would bet the car would be at fault for failing to stay back and yeild to the turning vehicle in front of them.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Full of fear, that little car missed that on the back of the trailer! LOL


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

My Father-in-law had it right - people can't stand to be behind an RV (or large truck trailer) and will do the dumbest things to get around!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm just imaging being the one driving that trailer... there I am making a perfect right turn. I make one of those instinctive glances back in the mirror watching for the wheel hopping the curb or whatever...and HOLY $%!* slam on the brakes... oh man, I hit that car... oh crap I hope their air bag didn't go off...

hey, wait a minute... that turd is in the bike lane trying to squeak by me... that ****** just put a hole in the side of my trailer...

why, I oughta....


----------

